# American Pit & Pure Breed Question



## Nardi (Dec 28, 2011)

Alright, soooo.....

I live in the Bronx NY, and here they really break it down when it comes to pit's it's come to my attention that there is two kinds of pits. The american staffordshire terrier and the staffordshire terrier

What was the staffordshire terrier bred with that it has longer legs and a slimmer body?

And which do you guys prefer more?


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

There is one kind of Pit Bull which is American Pit Bull Terrier ( ADBA and UKC dogs vary in body type). However there are several other breeds who stem from and/or resemble APBTs.



American_Pit13 said:


> *AMERICAN PIT BULL TERRIER*
> UKC Breed Standard
> United Kennel Club: American Pit Bull Terrier (Revised November 1, 2008)
> ADBA
> ...


----------



## Nardi (Dec 28, 2011)

So how do i know which breed my dog is? I really want to know, I'm a first time owner so help me out!


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

If your dog is papered with a registry such as ADBA or UKC then that is the only way you will know what you have. If a dog doesn't have papers then no one knows what it really is thus a dog is just a mutt or mixed breed dog, whatever you want to call it..


----------



## MaxSBT (Nov 18, 2011)

As said, you really cant tell just by looking at them (specially a pup) just take a look at the hundreds of pics on any forum! some dont even look like they are from the bull breed .. 

There are only two bull breeds with the word "Staffordshire" in their name .... the Staffordshire Bull Terrier, and the American Staffordshire Terrier.


----------



## HeavyJeep (May 7, 2011)

Nardi said:


> So how do i know which breed my dog is? I really want to know, I'm a first time owner so help me out!


 What you have there is a "pitbull type" dog. If you had papers you would be more in tune to an exact type, but until then.... no matter. What you have is a big responsibility for many years to come.

There are many many resourses and lots of information you can search for here to help prepare yourself for the future. Also to give you any advice you may need about anything dog  food, health, conditioning...etc

Welcome to GP,


----------

